# al alcance de



## madmaia

Bonjour, 
Comment pourrais-je traduire cette phrase:
Al alcance de sus sueños. 
Il s'agit d'un titre : El hotel Villa Magna, al alcance de sus sueños.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## PeMad

Bonjour,

Je dirais:

"Hôtel Villa Magna, pour que vos rêves deviennent réalité"...


----------



## yserien

Et aussi, par exemple, à la portée de vos rêves..


----------



## Fred-erique

Une suggestion:

La concrétisation de vos rêves.


----------



## Helene13

je vote pour " à la portée de vos rêves", qui joue sur les mots comme l'original...


----------



## claraclarividente

Hola

¿Alguien  me podría decir cómo se diría *precios al alcance de todos*?

Contexto: texto turístico: "...modernas instalaciones y servicios, excelentes dotaciones culturales y de ocio, calidad diversificada y precios al alcance de todos".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
"Prix à portée de tous".


----------



## claraclarividente

Muchas gracias. ¿Quedaría más formal decir: "prix à la portée de tout le monde"?


----------



## josepbadalona

"à la portée de toutes les bourses"


----------



## monpol

como se dice en francés: "alcanzando sueños"?
es el titulo de una novella escrita por un amigo.
Yo lo traduci:
"atteignant rêves"
merci!


----------



## poupounette

Buneos días,
Yo propongo_ atteignant *des* rêves, _pero espera quizás la opinión de un nativo


----------



## Carl25

Quizas "réaliser ses rêves".


----------



## monpol

"realizer", puede ser una buena sugerencia, pero es diferente el tiempo verbal.
El titulo es "alcanzando", no "alcanzar".
Y también en el titulo original no hay ningún adjetivos posesivo.
Es "alcanzando sueños", no "alcanzando sus sueños".
"Realizant reves?"
merci


----------



## Carl25

Creo que a veces no se puede siempre traducir "littéralement".  El sentido de la frase es preferible.
Quizas no tengo razon!  Otro opinión?


----------



## GilbertAndré

Y "réalisant ses rêves", ¿que os parece?


----------



## monpol

"réalisant ses rêves" esta bien. Gracias a todo el mundo!


----------



## Carl25

Por el titulo de una novela "réalisant ses rêves" no quiere decir mucho.  Qué le parace a otro?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Carl25 said:


> Quizas "*réaliser ses rêves*".


 
Es la expresión francesa para "alcanzar sueños".

Puede añadir algo más como "L´art de réaliser ses/mes/vos rêves" o 
"Comment réaliser ses/vos/mes rêves" según el contexto.


----------



## monpol

Y no es posible utilizar otro tiempo verbal que no sea el infinitivo? 
Creo que cambie el matize.
Quiero dar la impression que la acción de alcanzar sueños esta siendo cumplida en el momento de leer el titulo: hay alguien que esta ya alcanzando sus sueños. 
Porqué si lo traduzco con el infinitivo me da l'impressión que se parezca mas a un "manual de instrucciones" para poder alcanzar sueños. Y no es la connotación que le quiero dar. Existe algo de parecido?
Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

monpol said:


> "réalisant ses rêves" esta bien. Gracias a todo el mundo!


 
Es lo más parecido a lo que buscas aunque no es una buena traduccìón.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo sugiero: *rêves accomplis*


----------



## monpol

pues, entonces supongo que me quedaré con "réaliser ses reves" si "réalisant" es incorrecto.
Muchas gracias a todos otra vez.


----------



## dibagante

Yo hubiera añadido un "en", osea "En réalisant ses rêves"....


----------

